# Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2013)

Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives BACK IN STOCK
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/mitsuaki-t.html?limit=all
Just in time for valentines day 

here's a link to the facebook gallery
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151275153593860.480082.369479678859&type=1


----------



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2013)

here's a picture of them being made (took this in 2012 during our japan trip)


----------



## JBroida (Jan 29, 2013)

This time we have a lot of the paper knives with the wooden bases


----------

